# Grizzly G0771 Table Saw



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Check out Matthias wandels solution to true up the arbor flange on woodgears.ca

.010-.012 is about 4 times what I'd call acceptable. If you're fine with it that's what counts.


----------



## EMWW (Nov 25, 2015)

For what I have been doing it has been ok but I also learned that there is a recalled part. I will order the new part and then see how much runout there is. I would like to get it down to only 1 or 2 thousandths runout so I can have nicer quality cuts. I will check in on that, and am surprised I missed it because I am on that website quite a bit. This saw is a huge jump from the 120 dollar craftsman I started with. I can not get anything under warranty however because I bought it as an as is model.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for the review


----------



## Karamba (Nov 2, 2015)

Interesting, From the video it looks like you were warned by Grizzly that the saw was defective so they gave you a significant discount, but you said nothing was wrong with it. Be fair and review the saw as such, rather than misleading all of us that a brand new saw has that amount of misalignment


----------



## EMWW (Nov 25, 2015)

The arbor on the saw was defective on all saws. They have since corrected the problem but since I bought mine as an as is saw I will have to buy the piece as is because I can not get a warranty on the saw since it was bought as is. Of course they did not tell me that the arbor shaft was recalled until after I bought it. I recommend checking out this video to see what I am talking about.


----------



## EMWW (Nov 25, 2015)

I have made a video of the run-out and I think most of it is due to the blade. The numbers I put above were my guesses because I do not have a dial indicator. In the future I will not include numbers unless I am certain of them.

The link for the video is here:


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

The GO771 received a lot of negative feedback when first released. This was partly due to consumers struggling to understand the instructions manual(therefore not assembling the saw correctly) and some initial flaws with this model. Most table saw reviews rated the G0715 better than the newer G0771. However, if you read the latest reviews online, you will see that most of these issues have been sorted out and that most customers are very pleased with their purchase. The manual has also been updated and is much easier to understand.


----------



## EMWW (Nov 25, 2015)

MARC7101-

I am aware of this and I made sure I assembled it correctly. Grizzly has agreed to send out the new pulley to replace the recalled one. I would still have given it 4 out of 5 simply because there was not a 4.5 out of 5. I did not base my review off of the blade run-out because I knew the arbor pulley was recalled. I was just stating what I observed. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## keithchen (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice review of the router table and thanks for putting up a video as well. It makes it a lot easier to understand how it works and the issues around it having the video available, too.


----------



## khansaab (Dec 29, 2017)

Is it true that it can be set up 120 or 240.If this is true then its really a amazing tool.Thanks a lot for sharing you reviews.I also reviews some of routers on Lyricslay.


----------



## hometosara (Sep 29, 2019)

I personally like dewalt benchtop table saws because of its ease and also access to the center is easy which helps me making cabinets much better.


----------

